# BAKER FIRESIDE WOOD/COAL PAINT JOB FINAL !



## WoodButcher80 (Dec 18, 2008)

got a couple cans of stove bright paint RUSSET color code and painted her up. this was after 2 burn-in phases . made a nice floating shroud (to allow expansion and contraction) out of 28 gauge aluminum. nice rusty brown color. heats all 2000 sq ft, all the way upstairs too


----------



## btj1031 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pretty cool.  What are you burning in there, coal or wood?


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks. 
maples cherries hickories for now... might switch to coal in january . 18hours between maintenance schedules is nice with coal . .. but i have a lot of wood to burn so well see.


----------



## d.n.f. (Dec 18, 2008)

I think it looks cool.
I am sure you will get a lot of people wondering what colour are you going to paint it since you just primed it.

I would love something like that.  Looks massive.


----------



## InTheRockies (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice, I like that color.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 18, 2008)

Isn't that Ruddy brown? The filler primer? Definitely unique. I wish coal was available here in the NW.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks guys, heres the link of the russet color. according to wikipedia, RUSSET is a brown with a reddish tinge (click the pics to zoom in ) . .  

heres the link where i got the cans : http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5SA-8102 

the pics make it look too red, though its more brown. you can tell in the farther away photo without a flash .


----------



## BJ64 (Dec 19, 2008)

That looks Good WB!


----------



## 67ref (Dec 19, 2008)

What's wrong with the traditional black ?
I'm sorry but I do not like that color at all.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Dec 19, 2008)

thats ok, you dont have to like it .  the original black was a little intimidating for my room... and my lady. i would have wanted a little darker brown but thats ok. it looks more reddish than it really is. also, this color matched the rustic browns and color scheme more than flat black. (yes ..... the woodbutcher has a sensitive side too)    .


----------



## raybonz (Dec 19, 2008)

All that matters is that you like it.. Your stove, your home.. Congrats on a job well done!

Enjoy!

Ray


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks guys... great thing about paint... if your sick of it, just do it over!


----------



## atvdave (Dec 20, 2008)

A bit off topic... but where do you get coal at? and how much?

My job takes me to coal mines all over the US, but I never knew where to buy?


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Dec 20, 2008)

i buy from a guy who sells to the amish out here in middlefield, oh , about 20 miles from me . the best source is coal country in central PA . . . i get mine for about 200-215$ a ton. 3-4 tons tops would last all winter if you burned from november till easter that is...


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Dec 20, 2008)

WoodButcher80 said:
			
		

> i buy from a guy who sells to the amish out here in middlefield, oh , about 20 miles from me . the best source is coal country in central PA . . . i get mine for about 200-215$ a ton. 3-4 tons tops would last all winter if you burned from november till easter that is...



Sweet stove! I had a Baker, they're built about 15 miles from my home. I've been to their plant. I burned coal, and you're right, I always bought 3 ton, and that with a little bit of wood, got me through the winter. 

Though I had a freestanding coal stove, your insert is designed exactly like my coal stove, the door handle, the top and bottom air control, the blower tubes, I mean it's exactly the same.

I could easy get 24 hour burns on coal if it was 40 degrees, when it got colder the routine was shake 'er down and load 'er up every 12 hours.

"how hot you want it" was my sayin' when I was burnin' that Baker. I had the "toastmaster" which it looks like they discontinued, but it was almost exactly like the "challenger" on their website.

http://www.bakerstoves.com/stoves.htm


----------



## hydrology_joe (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice job on the painting!  I'm sure you'll get a lot of opinions on the color, but as my dad always said, opinions are like ________... everyone has one.  I saw that you're from Middlefield.  Being a former resident of Parkman, I can empathize with you re. the snowbelt.  We used to burn coal in a furnace for years.  My folks probably even got their coal from the same source!  

I hope the stove serves you well.  Good job!


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks hydro , im actually from Hambden, next to Chardon, even worse ! it was about -15 with the wind chill yesterday... i luv it! bakers holding up to the 0 degree test!


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Dec 24, 2008)

new upgrade bye bye eagle , hello glass view into the inferno !  

couldnt get a good pic though....


----------



## raybonz (Dec 24, 2008)

Stove looks great with the window! Something about seeing the fire makes you feel warmer..

Enjoy!

Ray


----------



## Tudorman (Jan 3, 2009)

WoodButcher80 said:
			
		

> thanks hydro , im actually from Hambden, next to Chardon, even worse ! it was about -15 with the wind chill yesterday... i luv it! bakers holding up to the 0 degree test!


WB, I'm a hop over Chardon from you in Kirtland right at the border, just on the edge of the snowbelt.  Nice job on the stove. 

I checked out your profile...listen, if your employer ever has a "Take Your Son To Work" Day, I'm available for adoption.  :cheese:


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jan 4, 2009)

hah, ill keep it in mind Tudorman ! and we get to drink on the job!


----------



## dumbodog00 (Jan 7, 2009)

WoodButcher80,
Are you burning Ohio soft coal or Anthracite?  There is a coal supplier in New Philadelphia that sells bituminous coal from that area that is $95 a ton.  I don't know if you have a way to get it, but that is quite a savings over $200 a ton.  It was $58 a ton until this heating season.  Let me know if you need more information.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jan 8, 2009)

hey Dog, 
im burning anthracite, no soft bit coal . thats a good price!  new phily is about 1hr and 30 min from me . . . still , bit coal is messy, sometimes sulfury smell , and need more sweeps typically. i probably could burn it , but its more maintenance with the clinkers . thx for the offer tho. . .


----------



## Prada (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the way you 'dare to be different' with your stove!
Very unique! 
It blends well with the brick and I bet it looks great in your room.
I salute you for 'walking on the wild side' 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 hehe


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks prada! i had a new years party and all the guests were very intrigued by how it heats the whole house for free 24/7 (burning and old maple now)  and  that it can travel upstairs without any pipes connected to it. heheh . heres one i took with my antique real copper wood holder and of course - the most indispensable tool- my welding gloves atop the wood pile. . .    (click to supersize)


----------



## Prada (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep it looks very nice and I just now noticed how you even painted your tool handles to match!


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jan 8, 2009)

ya , i know, that was just me goin nuts with the spray paint! i need to weld me up a small coal rake and thats all i need. i only use the small shovel to pull the red coals up to the front in the morning when i reload. all the rest are just silly . who needs a poker when you can stick in your whole wrist with welders gloves!


----------

